# H:Imperator Titan



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello Heresy, 

I have recently come into possession of this guy:










However, I already own one of these beauties so I thought i'd put it up for general sale. 


I also have this rather charming wave serpent for sale









P.M me or reply in this thread if you'd be interested in buying him.

Thank you, 

LilLoser


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Did you just call us warseer?


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

i believe he did..heathen scum -.-

but 40 quid ehhhh..is it plastic? and do you reckon it can be painted over?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

he also posts and sells on warseer, so probaly just copy and pasted the post from there, and forgot to edit.................lol.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Catpain Rich said:


> Did you just call us warseer?


Next we'll be finding receipts for hotels in his jacket pockets....


How big is this thing by the way?


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Oooops. Sorry Dakka...:wink:

I should mess up all my posts like this, I'll get more responses! 

A quick search on google reveals: "These Titans can stand up to 150 meters (approximately 400 feet) tall."

Here's a size comparison:

http://blog.kuon.cc/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/titanicus-008.jpg

Hope this helps. I will change the post as well.

Cheers my beloved Heresy-online.

LilLoser


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

It's more of a Warhound than an Imperator...

But it looks pretty nice. Neat, gothic style, like a cathedral on legs.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

@Destoryerhive: This is a 100%, bone fide Emperor Class Imperator Titan

A warhound titan is a completely different class of titan.

Thanks for the reply. 

LilLoser


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow I do not even play epic and I kinda want it lol, damn not having cash on hand right now. Nice model.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

@ Djin: This model got me into the hobby. Doesn anyone remember GW having an imperator closed/open sign? I walked past that every time I was in cardiff, and it lured me in.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all this beast is still for sale. I've had p.ms with no follow up contact. If you are still interested in this item please get back in touch.

All the best, 

LilLoser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

I've upgraded the photograph of the imperator on request and added a wave serpent to the list. 

Thank you heretics.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

is the wave serpent fully glued together?


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

@ bits and kits 

No it is not fully glued together. The carapace top comes off and so does the base. 

Cheers for the message. If you need any more pictures let me know.


----------

